# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Anadolu'da Türk-Kürt buluşması ne zaman oldu?

## bozok

*Anadolu’da Türk-Kürt Kaynaşması*


Toplumların gelecekleri, geçmişleriyle doğrudan bağlantılı olduğunu inkar eden hiç bir düşünür ve yazar çıkmadı bugüne kadar. Dolayısıyla her toplum kendi geçmişiyle ilgili her konuyu kabullenmek ve tartışmak durumundadır. Zira geleceği de yine ona dayanır. İnkar edilmesi mümkün olmayan köklerine bağlılık esastır. Toplumu var eden değerler bütünü içinde kendine bir kimlik edinir ve bu kimliğe dayalı olarak değişir, gelişir ve uygarlaşır.

Bunu nasıl yapar?

Toplumun gelişmiş şekli olan “millet” olma esprisinin dayandığı temel ilkeler-ölçütler, kültür tarihlerinde ve toplumların milletleşme serüveninde yerini almıştır; bunları burada zikretmek konumuzun dışında ve özel ihtisas gerektiren bir durumdur.

Peki, ala, biz geçmişimizi nasıl bilebiliriz?

Bunun en doğru yolu tarih bilimidir.

Anadolu’da var olmuş ve süreç içinde kaybolmuş birçok kültürü temsil eden topluluklar ve bunlar arasında “milletleşme” aşamasını geçenler hakkında tarih bize bilgi vermektedir.

*Anadolu tarihinde biz Türklerin rolü nedir ve ne kadardır?*

Sorusuna farklı yeni boyutlar getirilebilir. Ondan önce yakın tarihte Anadolu’da yaşamış ve halen yaşamakta olan farklı toplumların kaynaştığını hatırlamak gerekir. Bu bağlamda Anadolu’da var olmuş kültürlerin en son temsilcileri Türkler, Kürtler, Ermeniler ve Rumlardır. Tabii ki bunların dışında kalan küçük toplulukların da temsil edildiği kültürler olmuştur ve yaşanmıştır.

*Peki, bunları nasıl bilebileceğiz?*

Tarih ve onun çeşitli alt kolları sayesinde bileceğiz ve öğreneceğiz. Cumhuriyet tarihine bakıldığında “resmi” anlamda tarihin yazıldığı dönem 1930′lardır. Ondan önceki dönemlere ait tarihi bilgilerin çoğunu yine Batılı araştırmacılardan öğreniyoruz.

Osmanlı döneminde tarih konusunda en ciddi çalışma Mithat Paşa tarafından yapılmış olup en güvenilir yerli tarih O’nun tarafından yazılan tarihtir.

Bilinen ve bugün belgelerle kanıtlanmış bilgilerimize göre Anadolu’da “ön Türkler” olarak adlandırılan kavimlerle birlikte diğer bazı insan toplulukları yaşıyordu ve Türkler hemen her alanda öncü toplumdu. ürneğin Antik Grek medeniyetinin “Krak” Türkleri tarafından kurulmuş olması, eski Mısır ve Mezopotamya medeniyetlerinin de “Türk ırkı”nın eseri olduğuna dair belgeli iddialar vardır. Diğer yandan Hun, Moğol ve Kıpçak tarihleri de “Türk” diye ifade edilmiştir. Bunların bir kısmına “Türk” sıfatı verilerek “üstün değer” kazandırma gayretleri de gösterilmiş olabilir.

Sonra, yani İsa ile birlikte Anadolu’da büyük devrimler olmuş, din adına… üoğunluk Yahudilik dininden olanların dışında ateşe tapanlar, putperestler, şamanlar ve çok tanrılı inançlar vardı Anadolu’da…

İS 7. ve 8. yy gelindiğinde Anadolu’da var olan bu topluluklar yeni kimliklerle kendini göstermiş, böylece “ümmet dönemi” diye bir dönem başlamıştır. Bunun en ileri aşaması Selçuklu ve bilhassa Osmanlı döneminde kendini göstermiştir. Bu alanlarda çalışan tarihçiler tarafından bu tarihi konular marjinalleştirilmiştir.

Cumhuriyet döneminde yazılan tarihler hep “resmi tarih” töhmeti altında bırakılmak istenmiştir. Bu ithamlardan arınma/arındırma işlemleri 1939′da yapılmaya başlandı. Bununla birlikte yapılan ithamların yaklaşımı, “işin özü değişmediği” gerekçesiyle devam etti.

Bu ithamı yapanlar, genel anlamda, konuya farklı bakmak isteyen ve “ulus devlet” felsefesine karşı çıkanlardır. Anadolu’nun tarih boyunca birçok kültür ve halka “yurtluk” yapmasının temelinde var olan özellik, Anadolu ruhunun çok kültürlülük ve çok inançlılık esasına dayanmış olmasıdır, bu ruhun kaynağında bu özellik vardır.

Bu bağlamda Anadolu ruhu, bugünkü “millet” varlığımızı borçlu olduğumuz çok kültürlülük ve çok inançlılık kaynaşmasından ortaya çıkan bir süzmedir. 
Anadolu’nun yerli kültürlerini, inançlarını de özümseyen bir Selçuklu ve Osmanlı olmasaydı bugün Anadolu’da “Türk” egemenliği olmazdı. Diğer bir ifade ile bugün Türk milleti olmanın özü, borçlu olduğumuz kaynak, Selçuklu ve Osmanlı tarihlerinin evriminin eseridir.

Anadolu ruhunu özünde benimseyen insanlara bir “aidiyet” ve “vatandaşlık” duygusu vermek söz konusu olduğunda, işte içinde yer aldıkları bu tarihi süreç esas alınmalıdır. Selçuklu, Osmanlı ve Cumhuriyetle devam eden tarihi süreç Anadolu insanına bir “öz” olma üstünlüğünü sağlamıştır. Bunu yıpratmak, ayrıştırmak, yok etmek hiçbir şekilde mümkün olmayacaktır.

Bu bağlamda “Türk”, “Kürt” ayırımı maya tutmuyor tutmamalıdır da… 
Dolayısıyla Anadolu ruhu hiçbir zaman ırk merkezli bir “etnisite” önermemiş ve benimsememiştir. Bugün olan ve gelecekte olması gereken değer ve aidiyet, “Türkiye” vatandaşı kimliği odaklı bir tarih ile yaşamak ve bununla övünmektir.
Bunun için Anadolu’daki son yapılanma olan “Türkiye Cumhuriyeti” tarihini yazmak isteyenler ve yazacak olanlar iki temel konuya önem vermek zorundadırlar:

1-Anadoluluk ruhunu benimseyen Türklerle Kürtlerin aynı coğrafyada buluşması ve kaynaşması.

2-ün Türkler dönemini dahil etmeden yaşanan bin yıllık birliktelik, yaşama ortaklığı ve değerler bütününde birleşmişlik.

Bu iki ana ilke Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devletinin oluşmasına temel olmuştur. Bu değerler dikkate alınmadan Türk milleti ve onun kurduğu cumhuriyet hakkında herhangi bir tasarrufta bulunma hakkı kimsede olamaz. Bu hak ne siyasi iradede, ne de bir başkasında… Kurucu felsefe kararı, milletin kendi iradesi ve verdiği can-döktüğü kan ile olmuştur. Milletin iradesi dışı zorlamalar ve ithal planlar sonuç vermez.

*Anadolu’da Türk-Kürt buluşması ne zaman oldu?*

Mikro milliyetçilik (Kürtçü ayrılıkçılığın) adına konuşan ve milletin değerler bütününü tahrip etmeye çalışanların bir ana hedefi vardır, ırki anlamda “etnisist” düşünceyi geliştirmek ve yaygınlaştırmak…

Bu mikro milliyetçilik batağında yalpa yapanlar kendi ideolojilerine göre tarih yazmaya çalışırlar. Diğer bir ifade ile mikro milliyetçiliğin (Kürtçü ayrılıkçılığın) bir versiyonu olan iddialar, Anadolu ruh birliğini değil de, ırki aidiyet kriterlerini esas alırlar.

Bugün Türkiye Cumhuriyeti sınırları içinde olup biten olayın temeli, ırki aidiyetin bir versiyonunu olup, Güneydoğu Anadolu’da yerleştirmeye ve yürütmeye çalışma istemine dayanmaktadır.

Anadolu’nun otantik Kürt yurdu olduğunu iddia ederek, bu toprakların esas sahiplerinin “Kürtler” olduğunu ileri sürmektedirler. O ırki esaslı mikro milliyetçilere (Kürtçü ayrılıkçılar) göre Türkler Anadolu’ya 1071′den itibaren geldiler ve başta Güney-ve Doğu Anadolu olmak üzere Anadolu’yu “işgal” ettiler. Ayrılıkçı ırki mikro milliyetçiliği savunan bu “köşe kapıcısı” yazarlar; tarihi olayları ve süreci Anadolu’da farklı toplulukların “buluşması” gözüyle değil, “çatışması” gözüyle baktıklarını gizleyememektedirler.

Eğer Anadolu’da sadece Kürtler veya sadece Türkler varlıklarını korumuş olsalardı, Anadolu’daki özümleme olan çok kültürlülük ve çok inançlılık atmosferi olmazdı. Dolayısıyla Selçukluluk, Osmanlılık ve nihayet Cumhuriyetçilik kültürü oluşmazdı. Kaldı ki antik Kürtlerin orijinal yurdu, Anadolu’nun yaygın belli bölgelerini kapsayan bir özellik yerine, Van Gölü’nün aşağılarında ve Batı İran’da dağlık bölgesi olan “Carduchi” coğrafyasını da içine alan sınırlı bir topografyayı kapsamaktadır. Bunun belgeleri tarihi kaynaklarda mevcuttur. ürneğin Brownson bunun haritasını dahi yayımlamıştır. Ayrıca Sultan Sencer tarafından kurulan “Kürdistan” eyaleti de aynı coğrafyanın bugünkü “Hemedan” yöresinde olduğu yine tarihi kaynaklar bildirmektedir.
Anadolu’nun kültürlerin geçidi -köprüsü- olması ve zengin genetik havuzu oluşturması nedeniyle bu toprakların gerçekte kime ait olduğu tartışması, hep olmaya devam edeceğe benziyor.

Eğer “Kürtçü” mikro milliyetçilerin dediği doğru olsaydı, 1071’li yıllarda Doğu Anadolu toprakları Roma ve Bizans egemenliğinde olmazdı. Doğu ve Güneydoğu Anadolu’da Ermeni, Süryani, Rum ve Diyarbakır yöresinde de Hıristiyan Arap kabileleri yaşamazdı. 

Peki, eğer “Kürtçü” mikro milliyetçilerin dediği doğru olsaydı Anadolu’da “Kürtçe” yazılmış eser, anıt, kitabe, mimari eser olurdu. Bu bölgede “Kürtçe” tek sanat eseri, mimari eser, anıt, kitabe yoktur. Ne kütüphanelerde, ne de arkeolojik kazılarda…

Bu iddialar “piyon” olma gayretlerinin bir sonucu olarak yaratılmak istenen zoraki pozisyonlardır. O zaman bu tarihi gerçeklerin anlamı ne olur?

7. ve 8.yy. itibaren Abbasi Halife ordularının Anadolu’ya doğru yaptıkları akınların sonunda yapılan fetihlerle birlikte Güneydoğu Anadolu’ya Müslüman Araplar ve Müslümanlığı kabul eden Kürt aşiretleri geldiler. Onların ardından ise Türkmen aşiretleri Doğu Anadolu’ya geldiler.

Anadolu’da var olan topluluklarla birlikte yaşayan “ün Türkler”, hem kültür hem de inanç bağlamında farklıydılar. Anadolu, İslamlaşmasından önce çok farklı bir demografik yapıya sahipti.

Türklerin Anadolu’ya gelişi ve girişi büyük bir savaşın yaşanması nedeniyle 1071 olarak kayıtlara geçmiştir. Aslında bu büyük savaş, Bizans ile Türk-İslam kaynaşmasının mücadelesidir. Bunun en büyük kanıtı ise Malazgirt’te Alparslan’ın ordusunda 10 bin gönüllü Kürt’ün bulunmasıdır. Bunun anlamı şudur; Bizans’a karşı Türk-Kürt halkının “İslam” şemsiyesi altında kaynaşmasının bir ifadesidir. Diğer bir deyişle, Malazgirt’te Alparslan’ın önderliğinde kazanılan savaş, aslında, bu vesile ile Türk-Kürt buluşmasının bir simgesidir.

11–12. yüzyılda, Güneydoğu Anadolu’nun merkezi sayılan Urfa ve çevresinde Hıristiyan toplulukların egemen olması, bu bölgede “Haçlı Kontluğu” nün kurulması son derece çarpıcı bir durumdur. Bu durum aynı zamanda bölgede yaşayan nüfusun Kürt-Müslüman olmasından çok Hıristiyan unsurlardan meydana geldiğini göstermektedir.

Anadolu’nun İslamlaşma hareketleriyle yapılan fetihlerin başında Selçuklu-Türkmen fetihleri gelmektedir. Nitekim bu fetihlerden sonra Doğu Anadolu’ya “Turcomania” denmesinin nedeni de budur. Tarihi kaynaklar ve sosyolojik kayıtlar, Kürtler ile Türkler bir arada ve daha çok Fırat’ın doğusuna yayılmış olmaları ayrı bir değerlendirmedir.

*Göçler ve Demografik Değişimler…*

Türkler Anadolu’ya geldikten sonra sınırlı alanlarda kalmadılar; sürekli Batıya doğru ilerlediler; hedefleri “tuzlu derya” idi. Nitekim kuzeyden Karadeniz’e ulaşıp Hun imparatorluğunu kurarlarken güneyde ilerleyip Akdeniz ve oradan da Egeye ulaşmışlardır. İlginç olan, bu göç ve demografik hareketler, bölgelerde çok farklı yeni durumları da birlikte ortaya çıkarmış olmasıdır. Osmanlı hariç, hiçbir Türk topluluğu tuzlu deryayı aşarak Avrupa’ya ya da Afrika’ya ulaşmamıştır.

Ana yurt olarak Anadolu seçilmiş ve öyle korunmuştur.

Doğu Anadolu’dan giriş yapan Türklerin büyük bir kısmı Ege’ye doğru yürürken bir kısmı da yerlerinde kalmışlar. ürneğin Selçuklunun ilk başkenti olan Ahlat’ta Türk kültürünün bugüne kadar “abideler” halinde kalması dikkat çekicidir. Bunun canlı örneği, bugün Van’ın Ahlat’ta kazasında bulunan ve Anadolu’daki ilk Müslüman Mezarlığı olarak kabul edilmesi gereken şaheser niteliğindeki anıt mezarlardır. Mezar taşlarındaki sanatsal incelik, çağının en üst sınırlarına ulaşmış, halen Elazığ yöresinde iğne oyasıyla yapılan danteller kadar incelik ve marifet isteyen taş danteller bu mezar taşlarını süslemektedir. Bu anıt mezar taşları incelendiğinde, tüm doğanın acımasızlığına ve devletin ihmaline rağmen, korunmuş olmaları Selçuklu Türklerinde sanatsal değerin düzeyini göstermektedir. Ahlat’taki bu Anadolu’daki ilk Türk-Müslüman Mezarlığı, bir anlamda aklın sınırlarını zorlayan bu anıt mezar taşlarındaki sanatsal canlılık ve zarafet, anlam derinliği, İspanya-Granada’da Endülüs Emevileri tarafından kurulan ve bugün hala ziyaret merkezi olan “Elhamra” sarayındaki taş işlemeciliğine eşdeğer kültürel ve sanatsal bir belge olarak korunmaktadır. Bu mezarlık bile Doğu Anadolu’nun ne kadar Türk-Müslüman olduğunu gösterir. Ne acıdır ki bunu bilen ve değerlendiren yeterince ne yetkililer ne de aydın geçinenler olmuştur.

Diğer yandan Eyyübiler döneminde İran’dan, Kuzey Irak’tan Anadolu’ya, özellikle Fırat’ın doğusuna Kürt aşiretlerinin göçünün hızlandığı biliniyor.
Buna ek olarak 15. yy da başlayıp sonra doruğa çıkan ve bir anlamda Sünni Türkmen ile şii Türkmen’in birbirine kırdırıldığı Osmanlı-Safevi çatışmasında, Anadolu’ya İran’dan Sünni Kürt göçü, Anadolu’dan da İran’a Alevi Türkmen göçü oldu. Bu olay, bölgedeki nüfus hareketlerini inanılmaz derecede etkileyerek sosyolojik demografiyi değiştirdi.

*“Kürtleşen” Türkmenler…*

Bu demografik değişim sonucu Doğu Anadolu’da asimilasyonlar oldu. Doğu Anadolu’ya göç eden Türkmen boylarının büyük bir kısmı yerleştikleri yayla ve ovalarda “Kürtleştiler”. Bunun en tipik örneklerine bugün bile şahit olmak mümkündür. ürneğin, Urfa yöresinde, Ceylanpınar ve Siverek bölgesine yerleşip de “Kürtleşen” Karakeçili aşiretinin mensupları, Diyarbakır Karacadağ bölgesine yerleşip yine “Kürtleşen” Türkmen boyları gibi yüzlerce örnekler verilebilir.

Dolayısıyla Güneydoğu ve Doğu Anadolu Bölgelerindeki Kürt nüfusu, mikro milliyetçilerin iddia ettiği gibi, antik “Huriler” ve “Mitanniler” in devamı değil, Anadolu’nun İslamlaşması sürecinde Selçuklu ve Osmanlı egemenliğinin bir sonucu oluşmuş demografik nüfus değişimleri sonucudur. 

Yüzyıllar süren bu nüfus hareketleri sonucu Türkleşen Kürtlerle, Kürtleşen Türkmenlerin oluşturduğu demografik nüfus hareketliliği sonucu bir karışım oluşmuştur Anadolu’da. Günümüzde de benzer örnekler vardır; örneğin İzmir’de, İstanbul’da artan “Kürt” kökenli vatandaşların zaman içinde bu kentlerin nüfuslarının profilini değiştirmeyeceklerini kimse garanti edemez. Bunlar hareket halinde olan toplumlarda her zaman mümkündür.

“Kürtçü” mikro milliyetçiliğin temel tarih kaynak olarak kabul ettikleri şerefname’de belirtildiğine göre, Oğuz Han, Hz. Peygamber’e gönderdiği elçinin Kürt asıllı olduğu iddiasıdır. şerefname’deki bu varsayım her ne kadar “efsane” olarak kabul edilse de verilmek istenen mesaj Türk-Kürt kaynaşmasının ne kadar önemli olduğunu gösteren bir işarettir.

Her ne kadar bugün, emperyalist doyumsuzluğun esiri olmuş etnik milliyetçilerin iddia ettikleri gibi Doğu ve Güneydoğu Anadolu’yu “otantik yurt” onun da “işgal” edildiği iddiaları gündemde tutulmaya çalışılsa da, taraftar bulma şansı azdır. Mikro milliyetçilik halk ve özellikle şartlandırılmış ve yönlendirilmiş “genç” nüfusa cazip gelse de, devamını getirmek kolay değildir. Bunun esası ve astarı olmayıp, masa başında uydurulmuş, kurgulanmış bir varsayımdır.

Mikro milliyetçilikten medet umanlar ve emperyalizmin maşası olmayı kendine meslek edinen teorisyenler tarafından uydurulmuş kuramsal kurgudur. Doğrusunu ve gerçeği öğrenmek için gayret sarf edilmediği için ve gerçekleri öğrenmek zahmetli iş olduğu için, devlet eliyle de eğitim programlarında yer verilmediği için, sosyal hayatta insanlarımıza bu gerçekler anlatılmadığı için maalesef bu durum ortaya çıkmakta, mikro milliyetçiliği besleyen bir efsane olarak itibar görebilmektedir. Bizlerin görevi, doğru olanı, gerçek olanı bulup ortaya koymak ve insanımıza anlatmaktır. Sonradan oluşabilecek zararlar ve tahripler nedeniyle “pişmanlık” bir anlam taşımaz.

Son günlerde, Türkiye üzerine uygulanmak amacıyla, uluslar arası güç aktörleri tarafından hazırlandığı izlenimini veren plan ve projeler siyasi irade eliyle piyasaya sürülmektedir. Batılı emperyaller tarafından Birinci Dünya savaşı sonunda, Anadolu’da Türk milleti yok edilmek üzere iken, özünden çıkan kahramanlar bu “yok etme” planına İstiklal savaşıyla “hayır” dedikleri için ve Batılı emperyallere kafa tutulduğu için o yenilgiyi hazmedemediler. Mustafa Kemal’in kurduğu Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devletini bir türlü içlerine sindiremediler. Bütün dertleri budur. şimdilerde siyasi irade tarafından ortaya atılıp kendini de çıkmaza soktuğu “açılım”, saçılım”, “kaçınım” komedisinin de bu “hazımsızlığın” sonucu oluşan oyun olduğunu hatırlatmakta yarar vardır.

**

Burada sorgulanacak diğer bir husus da Türk-Kürt birlikteliği, Anadolu’da bu kültürlerin “İslamlaşma” şemsiyesi altında birleşmesi sonucu Kürtlerin aleyhine olmuş mudur? ürneğin Anadolu’da Selçuklu ve Osmanlı hakimiyeti Kürtleri “geri bıraktırmış” mıdır?

şayet Anadolu’da bu Türk devletleri egemenliği olmasaydı bugün mikro milliyetçiliği iddia eden ayrılıkçı “Kürtçü” kafalar neyin ve kimin emrinde olurlardı?

İşte sorgulanacak önemli sorulardan biri budur. Gerisi laftır…



www.r-demir.com

*Prof. Dr. Ramazan Demir* / sinantunc.com / 25 Ağustos 2009

_Kaynakça:_

_1- C. L. Brownson, Xenephon, Anabasis, Harvard 2001._
_2- Urfalı Mateos Vekayinamesi, TTK 1987._
_3- Claude Cahen, Osmanlılardan ünce Anadolu, Tarih Vakfı 2000._
_5- Rene Grosset, Ermenilerin Tarihi, Aras 2005_
_6- Steven Ruinciman, Haçlı Seferleri Tarihi, cilt 1, TTK 1986._
_7- Osman Turan, Doğu Anadolu Türk Devletleri Tarihi, ütüken 2004._
_8- Işın Demirkent, Urfa Haçlı Kontluğu Tarihi, iki cilt, TTK 1990._
_9- Ramazan Demir, Ermeni İsyanı ve Harput Ermenileri, Palme Yayınevi, Ankara, 2009._

_..._

----------

